# Just wanted to share my recently completed project 2005 Audi A6



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

It took a couple years to complete but I finally got it all finished up. Mods are as follows:

S6 front bumper conversion
H&R coilovers
Audi A8 OEM 19'' wheels
2009 Audi A^ one piece grill


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

It may have taken you awhile, but you've done a very tasteful job. It has a timeless look to it that shows maturity.


----------



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah with my last two rides I would only go for that factory look. With a little patience you can put the car together slowly and save a lot more money. I failed to mention that i had 70% of the car professionally repainted. I will take any ideas on what steps I should take next?? Rotiforms with air ride??? I know this page isn't the most popular but IMO I think it's more challenging to modify a "not so popular" car


----------

